# VSCO sort of setting?



## MiniCheddars (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi

Apologies for a duplicated thread, I tried looking but weren't too sure on the title I should look for. I've noticed that wedding photographers have the similar style of workflow and this happens to be in my interest too.

Links: http://www.adenpriest.com/
http://www.danielkcheung.com/

I am struggling on how to get this effect. I know you have to crush the black with the curves but it doesn't turn out that way. Example, stock picture from http://tigg-stock.deviantart.com/gallery/

Original: 

http://i45.tinypic.com/21ak2v9.jpg 
Edited I did: 
http://i50.tinypic.com/2i900vm.jpg
Any ideas what I need to do? or am I doing it right?

I am well aware that VSCO is a preset but I want a clear understanding as some photographers have said it speeds up their process but I want to learn the backend first. I'm sorry if I've posted this in the wrong section if it is in the wrong section. :tape:


----------



## danielkcheung (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello!

I'm obviously www.daniekcheung.com  (I saw the visits via my analytics and was curious so here I am).

I tried accessing your attached photo but was unable to view them.

Although I am using LR4 and the vscoFILM presets designed for LR4, I am in fact using a modified vscoFILM preset that was pre-LR4. The updated vscoFILM presets for LR4 just don't look right to me (overly digital).

What I do is use the older vscoFILM Kodak Portra 160 as the base. I apply 'faded+' and remove all grain settings. I then convert them to to LR4 files so that I get the full control of highlights and shadows recovery. The crushed blacks look is in fact the fading applied via vsco. My default batch preset has low contrast, and for the curves, darks are -20. These are applied upon import and I simply tweak each image to taste.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 4, 2012)

danielkcheung, welcome to the forums. Thanks for sharing your method!


----------



## MiniCheddars (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi Daniel! Great to have your reply 

I've rectified the links:

Original:




Edited I did without presets:



I feel something is not right with it ^ :disgusted: in regards to the colours or is it too much?

Brilliant, thanks for getting back in regards to the VSCO preset! :bluegrin: Any advice for newly amateur photographers who are learning shadows, midtones and exposure (without preset) effect? What would be the first thing to do before crushing the blacks?

Thanks again!


----------

